# Identifying jewelery



## MysticColby

My Mom and Grandmother gave me a couple chains to sell (sorry, no refining here) and I'm a little stumped on some of them. Most are straight-forward (marked 18K or 925, for example) but some I'm not sure.
These would be two thin chains, gold-colored (looks same as the ones marked 18K), but clearly marked 925. Are these sterling that are gold plated?
Also, if it's marked "18K", is that reliably solid 18 karat gold? and is "K18" the same thing?


----------



## MMFJ

MysticColby said:


> gold-colored (looks same as the ones marked 18K), but clearly marked 925. Are these sterling that are gold plated?


yes, though they would still need testing in order for the buyer to feel comfortable (few, if any, would buy with just the marking). The gold on there is more of a 'wash' than a 'plating' in most cases I've seen (I'm no expert, but have bought a fair amount of chains and such).



MysticColby said:


> Also, if it's marked "18K", is that reliably solid 18 karat gold? and is "K18" the same thing?


same answer - should be tested by the buyer

Depending on what you are expecting from them, here's what I have seen on buyer pricing......

- Pawn shop - 10% or so of spot
- Me - 50% of spot (OK, a bit of self-promotion.... 
- 'Idiots' (mostly newbies that really don't know what they are doing and buy a lot of horrible junk) - 75% - 90% of spot
- eBay Idiots (well....) - 90% or more of spot (though you have fees, shipping, etc. to deal with and then they can still return....)

Lots of options and you need to figure out where/who you want to deal with, the time you have to sell, etc. so you get the best DEAL you can (sometimes the best deal is not the best price, which is why pawn shops thrive....)

Oh, the "K18", I found from http://ezinearticles.com/?A-Lesson-In-Selling-Your-Gold-and-Silver&id=6357478 they say is a mixture of 18K and 14K, though I had to look it up as well, so don't quote me on it! :shock: 

And, marking of '18K' usually means it is 17.5K in reality as the US laws allow for .5K difference (and so, manufacturers seem to always make that "mistake"....)

Good luck to you on this - could be some nice cash coming your way if that is real 18K (or, 17.5K....).


----------



## MysticColby

Thanks for the info!
*just noticed I misspelled jewelry...*



MMFJ said:


> - Pawn shop - 10% or so of spot
> - Me - 50% of spot (OK, a bit of self-promotion....
> - 'Idiots' (mostly newbies that really don't know what they are doing and buy a lot of horrible junk) - 75% - 90% of spot
> - eBay Idiots (well....) - 90% or more of spot (though you have fees, shipping, etc. to deal with and then they can still return....)



yeah, I figured this was the way it was (I like how ebay is a higher degree of idiocy).
This all started because my Grandmother took some "gaudy rings I never wanted to see again" to a pawn shop. They "tested it with water, droppers, machines for 30 minutes" and offered her $300 for 3 of the 4 pieces. She was so thrilled to get some useful money out of it she accepted (apparently she had gone to another pawn shop which offered her ~$30 per 18K ring, which she declined). I told her that they gave her 1/4 what it was worth at most and most likely was 1/10. She was shocked it'd be worth so much more and wanted to cash in on her other jewelry. You wouldn't believe the things she didn't think were valuable; gold coins, gold chains, anything silver.

My current plan was to get them tested and sell the bland marked items on ebay (as ebay buyers tend to over-pay). Then take collectible/antique items to antique shop (to get history on them, as their main value isn't in what they're made of) Then take items with gems to a gem dealer to get them appraised.
I could test them myself, but these are good pieces that should be worn, and testing defaces the piece. Hopefully a professional can do it with less damage than I'd cause.


----------



## MMFJ

Well, to be "more than fair"..... I'll happily pay you FULL FACE VALUE for those gold coins! :!: (actually, we pay good prices on all gold coins and bullion - certainly much more than Grandma thought!)

I would be very interested in the entire lot, but not at eBay pricing.... (for a good load of quality items, I pay more).

if you are interested, drop me a PM with some pictures and we can start there. I pay up-front shipping and do the testing under video (one shot, from opening the box to last testing) so there's no surprises.


----------



## MysticColby

Thanks for the offer. I'll keep it in mind as I sort through what everything is.
But most is useful or collectible; worth more than intrinsic valuable. I wouldn't expect you to find as much value in it as a collector would.
For example: the coins are all AU or Unc and more than 70 years old.


----------



## MMFJ

MysticColby said:


> Thanks for the offer. I'll keep it in mind as I sort through what everything is.
> But most is useful or collectible; worth more than intrinsic valuable. I wouldn't expect you to find as much value in it as a collector would.
> For example: the coins are all AU or Unc and more than 70 years old.


Ah, but there is where you might just be surprised...... I have a friend (that has about 200 toz already) that is absolutely interested in the AU Unc old stuff!

Put a list together with some pics - I'm happy to make you a lot offer or just on select pieces. I think we can put a smile on your face 8)


----------



## nickvc

Coins have one good thing going for them, they are a known commodity and trade at close if not at bullion value, the jewellery is another matter, most even fairly old items have no more value than as scrap due to the high price of gold, if they are diamond set with decent size and quality stones they can fetch more, the same applies to high quality coloured stones. It's sad but true that even beautiful silverware is heading into the furnace and antique jewellery is going the same way as it's perceived value is below what the metals are worth, there are exceptions but for now they are rare.


----------

